# Ram Ratio 1:1



## Quicks (Aug 1, 2019)

Basically how to get GSkill ram 3200 CL16 to run at 1:1?



Hope it helps


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 1, 2019)

You can't. 1:1 would mean 1600MHz BCLK clock.
You want 1:1 - go back to FSB MBs.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2019)

Your fsb would be like 200 fsb x 16 dram = 3200Mhz

1:16

I confused myself


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

Why? There isn't a huge performance gain on 1:1 and this will require you to use completely custom timings that could be far worse than the XMP.


----------



## Quicks (Aug 1, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Why? There isn't a huge performance gain on 1:1 and this will require you to use completely custom timings that could be far worse than the XMP.



Just keeping the option open, checking if theirs some free performance I can have with minimum efforts...

What is this 1:1 mode they talk about on this screenshot?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 1, 2019)

As I said in the previous thread, that is the BCLK. BCLK x CPU multiplier = CPU speed. The FCLK or memory ratio is what you want set at 1:1.

If you look at the CPUz screenshot you provided and looked in the NB speed like I asked in the other thread, you'll see you are at 1:1 as the NB speed matches the memory speed.



EarthDog said:


> FSB to DRAM never runs 1:1.... It's the Infinity Fabric that should be running 1:1 with your memory speed. What does CPUz say the NB is running at (look in Memory tab, upper right corner)





EarthDog said:


> Find an option in your BIOS for FCLK or setting the memory ratio to 1:1.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

Yeah look at the gain. .08 Nano seconds in latency..meh.  There are far better ways to improve system performance. 1:1 is more efficient, but not necessarily faster. The gains on messing with RAM does not have that big of a impact to make it worth the hassle. Just timings can really cause a lot of system instability in places you won't know about until you blue screen.


----------



## Quicks (Aug 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> As I said in the previous thread, that is the BCLK. BCLK x CPU multiplier = CPU speed. The FCLK or memory ratio is what you want set at 1:1.
> 
> If you look at the CPUz screenshot you provided and looked in the NB speed like I asked in the other thread, you'll see you are at 1:1 as the NB speed matches the memory speed.



Thanks did see your post, how do I know it is running correctly is their software that I can use to check or can I only check that in the bios?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 1, 2019)

You guys missed part of the story we already covered..... see post #6. 




Quicks said:


> Thanks did see your post, how do I know it is running correctly is their software that I can use to check or can I only check that in the bios?


I said this already and posted it above a minute ago. 



EarthDog said:


> FSB to DRAM never runs 1:1.... It's the Infinity Fabric that should be running 1:1 with your memory speed. What does CPUz say the NB is running at (look in Memory tab, upper right corner)



EDIT: You mean to test performance (I get you now, lol)? I wouldn't worry about it, honestly. Just set it and run it. Looks good from what I see as far as what the settings are supposed to be. You can try running the memory benchmark in AIDA64 and post that up... but its just bandwidth.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You guys missed part of the story we already covered..... see post #6.



Ahh. Well if you don't like the first answer, then just ask again. hahaha.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 1, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ahh. Well if you don't like the first answer, then just ask again. hahaha.


Or, don't hijack threads and create another as requested like he did... and here we are! Ya'll should be up to speed... Good luck.


----------



## Quicks (Aug 1, 2019)

So everything is running as it should, and must leave it alone?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

If you are looking to get more out of your current system You should fill out your system specs. As I mentioned RAM overclocking is likely one of the last thing I would focus on for Big Gains.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 1, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> If you are looking to get more out of your current system You should fill out your system specs. As I mentioned RAM overclocking is likely one of the last thing I would focus on for Big Gains.



Unless you have a Ryzen, then ram overclocking is the most you can do to get any gains. (they won't be that big).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Unless you have a Ryzen, then ram overclocking is the most you can do to get any gains. (they won't be that big).


Right since the cpu doesn't clock very well...


----------



## Quicks (Aug 1, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> If you are looking to get more out of your current system You should fill out your system specs. As I mentioned RAM overclocking is likely one of the last thing I would focus on for Big Gains.



Will do thanks for your patience.

just updated, but yeah overclocking 3600 sometimes have negative effect on performance


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 1, 2019)

See I didn't know you were running Ryzen...but even then the performance gains are going to be like 1% - 3% on a good day. If the PC is stable be happy because once you start messing with ram timings you may regret it. Not saying don't do it. Just setting expectations.


----------



## Quicks (Aug 1, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> See I didn't know you were running Ryzen...but even then the performance gains are going to be like 1% - 3% on a good day. If the PC is stable be happy because once you start messing with ram timings you may regret it. Not saying don't do it. Just setting expectations.



The good old days of getting 20% performance gains from tweaking some settings are over I guess...

Anyways thanks for everyone's input appreciated...

Will leave it be then.

Thanks


----------

